# Interesting Tidbits of News



## dwndrgn (Feb 25, 2004)

All gleaned from http://www.scifi.com but their sources are many so I'll just use them .

The WB is planning on remaking the Dark Shadows series.
Fox will be remaking the Lost In Space series.
A new series called Spellbound is in the works, kind of like a reverse Bewitched as the man is a witch and the wife is mortal.
Dave Farland's Runelords is going to be made into a movie, possibly a trilogy for the whole series.
Disney bought the rights to the Muppets from the Henson people.  Boo hoo.
There may be a tv movie made based on the shortlived, but good (my opinion) tv series Firefly.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 25, 2004)

I just find it completely delicious that there are remakes in the works for the two cheesiest series ever to grace television.  I am, of course, speaking of "Dark Shadows" and "Lost in Space".  And I use the term "cheesiest" in all fondness.  I never watched "Dark Shadows" much, but when I was in about fourth grade "Lost in Space" was my favorite show, except maybe for "The Man From U.N.C.L.E."


----------

